# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  MorpHex, Zenta Robotic Creations, Stavanger, Norway

## Airicist

Developer and Manufacturer - Zenta Robotic Creations

Inventor - Kare Halvorsen (aka Zenta)

----------


## Airicist

MorpHex part 1 

Uploaded on Jun 30, 2011




> This is just a little teaser video of my latest project MorpHex, a sphere formed hexapod robot. the mcu is a ARC-32 from BasicMicro. Its going to consist of 25 servos.






MorpHex part II 

Uploaded on Dec 9, 2011




> A hexapod robot that can transform into a sphere shape and back. Still under construction... Featuring 25 servos. 12x 5990, 13x 5645 Hitec servos, Basicmicro ARC-32 board, XBee, 2S 5000mAh LiPo, Turnigy 8amp regulator.






Published on Apr 2, 2012




> THANKS TO ALL OF YOU!! who left me a personal vote at the Boca Bearings 2012 Innovation Competition! MorpHex became the April's winner and the grand winner!

----------


## Airicist

MorpHex MKII teaser and having fun with robots

 Published on Feb 12, 2014




> An intro video for my channel. I'm telling a little about the new MorpHex MKII and then having some fun with my kids.

----------


## Airicist

MorpHex MKII part 1

 Published on Mar 17, 2014




> First video of MorpHex Mark II. I've done a lot of upgrades. Completely new leg design, new 2 DOF upper sphere sections. 24x HSR-5990TG, 6x HSR-5980TG and 1x 5645MG servos. I'm still working on the code.

----------


## Airicist

MorpHex outdoor footage 

 Published on Apr 15, 2014




> Outdoor video footage of MorpHex MKII. A hexapod robot that can walk on six legs and transform into a ball shape. It can also roll in all directions. Check out my blog, zentasrobots.com for more information about my MorpHex project.

----------


## Airicist

The MorpHex MKIII transforming robot 

 Published on Jul 30, 2014




> MorpHex MKIII demo of two new major updates. 24 x Serial controlled Starlite RGB LED's and 9DOF Razor IMU. Highly improved control while rolling. Additional LED effects.
> 
> Credits: Music by Jewelbeat.com

----------


## Airicist

MorpHex moving among people

Published on Oct 21, 2018

----------


## Airicist2

MorpHex, ow it's operated

Premiered Jul 26, 2022




> A short video in my workshop of how I operate the MorpHex hexapod robot.

----------

